# slippers made in newfoundland need pattern



## groovienan

it is a slipper with a snowflake on top of foot, they seem to be of v-shaped to toe, and knit separate at heel, and small cuff around ankle, it almost looks nordic, some one made a pair for a friend and we can't find a pattern so just asking thx


----------



## glnwhi

hope you find what you are looking for have you checked ravelry.com?


----------



## groovienan

i will try was close but couldn't seem to get copy of pattern thx


----------



## Ellemck

I posted twice.


----------



## Ellemck

Maybe one of these?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Nordic%20Slippers

Here is a pattern for "Manitoba Slippers"...
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/69782.aspx

Elle


----------



## cchaserr

There is a woman who runs a shop in Bonavista who has this pattern. I was sent it by her and the email got erased. I would like to recover it if you can obtain it please forward. It is a public pattrn.


----------



## cchaserr

I believe I have it with snowflake pattern separate to be inserted in place of NF pattern shown. If you can figure it out can you advise how to insert snowflake.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

In case anyone's still watching this topic, I just typed out the sketchy directions from the pattern that was posted above. In my opinion, it's either incomplete or leaves lots to the knitter's experience to figure out. It was obviously a Newfoundland reader's contribution to a knitting magazine.

I _believe_ it's worked flat until the 59th row - toe shaping - on first two, then three, and finally four double-pointed needles.

For what it's worth, it's attached below.

Good luck to all who try it!


----------



## groovienan

hi and thank you


----------



## conniebolt

Do you have step by step instructions on how to make these slippers. I don't know how to read patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

conniebolt said:


> Do you have step by step instructions on how to make these slippers. I don't know how to read patterns.


Connie, I'm going to tell you what my mother used to tell me whenever I would say, "I don't know how to ...": You'll never learn any younger!

If you have learned to read - a great feat in itself ...
If you know how to use a computer to communicate ...
If you know how to form knit and purl stitches ...
I do not understand why you cannot learn to read a pattern. 
Just like learning the alphabet and the sounds associated to each letter and then learning to recognize those letters in assorted orders to form words, it's the same thing. Knitting's alphabet is more like alphabet soup, because of all the abbreviations. When I was beginning to work from patterns, the plethora of abbreviations drove me crazy! I actually wrote out the entire pattern by hand (no computers yet and not even a typewriter in my house) and without any abbreviations. After doing that a few times, I didn't need to do it anymore. It can't hurt you to try it.


----------



## cathycr

in regards to these slippers.. the Newfoundland pattern does not look correct to me.. it looks like some of the west coast is missing. to me the pattern is showing Port au Port Pen in line with Port aux Basques. if you look at a map of Newfoundland.. it is not.. just does not look correct.. anyone else see this?


----------



## Dor

I don't understand the pattern.Is the map of Newfoundland done on the middle needle.. I want to knit these.


----------



## ChristmasTree

cathycr said:


> in regards to these slippers.. the Newfoundland pattern does not look correct to me.. it looks like some of the west coast is missing. to me the pattern is showing Port au Port Pen in line with Port aux Basques. if you look at a map of Newfoundland.. it is not.. just does not look correct.. anyone else see this?


Am I the only one who thinks it looks like a rabbit?


----------



## mirl56

ChristmasTree said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it looks like a rabbit?


that was my first thought too, when I saw the slippers. What's a rabbit got to do with Newfoundland?? LOL


----------



## lululuck

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291731-1.html

here are the ones I did using the pattern that JJ had


----------



## gdooley1124

cchaserr said:


> There is a woman who runs a shop in Bonavista who has this pattern. I was sent it by her and the email got erased. I would like to recover it if you can obtain it please forward. It is a public pattrn.


Maybe she would email it to you again?


----------



## Dor

I would like the pattern of the slippers with the map of Newfoundland on the from of the slippers . I live in Ontario,but from Newfoundland. They are lovely


----------



## Altice

Thank you!


----------



## Altice

Which book is the pattern from?


----------



## Altice

This one looks similar. Drops Holly Jolly Steps. Free pattern.
https://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=6811&cid=17


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

cchaserr said:


> I believe I have it with snowflake pattern separate to be inserted in place of NF pattern shown. If you can figure it out can you advise how to insert snowflake.


love this pattern! I snagged it :sm12: :sm15: :sm24:


----------

